# Lizard for 72"x28"x14" cage? help!



## larissalurid (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a 72" tall 28" wide 14" deep cage and I have been looking to get a medium sized arboreal lizard. Difficulty isn't too much of a problem, but I don't want chameleons. I'm looking for a lizard around at least the 14 inch area or larger. I want something that can become nice and calm and able to handle easily. (I spend a lot of time with my pets and know how to tame so as long as they can be, even if they are shy at first that would be ok) I've been looking at all different ones, but part of my problem is that I don't know what might work best for a cage this narrow. Any suggestions would be great. (no gecko suggestions though, i love Rhacodactylus Leachianus but apparently they don't need a cage so large and my boyfriend doesn't like them lol so thinking of other ideas for now)


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 16, 2012)

Thats a slim cage,i would recommend a water dragon but the cage is way to narrow for an adult. Frilled lizard?


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 16, 2012)

to small for both of those. id like tokays but they are mean and get stressed from handling T_T


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 16, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> to small for both of those. id like tokays but they are mean and get stressed from handling T_T



yea sucks, only real options are geckos. Unless you could break one side down and expand on the cage,make it wider? Is this possible? If all else fails a tokay or crested gecko trio wouldn't be bad.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 16, 2012)

Strange_Evil said:


> larissalurid said:
> 
> 
> > to small for both of those. id like tokays but they are mean and get stressed from handling T_T
> ...



Eh, I can't keep cresties or any gecko that can't stand the heat. Even right now I have all the reptiles heaters off because its about 90 in here and they are all sleeping instead of basking anyway. This and it's not even summer yet. Our house would be too hot for any gecko's like leachies, cresties, gargoyles, etc. 

How the cage is made it definitely can't be altered at all. :/ 
Tokay's I like because they are adorable and a nice 14" about size which I like because it's not TOO small. (I have a leo I love, but don't want any other tiny lizards lol) Only bad thing is that from everyone and everywhere I've heard/read they are quick to bite and be aggressive and stressed when handled. I want a lizard I can hold and be friends with, not just have sit around in a cage all day. :[


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sell the cage and buy one that can support the animal you want.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 16, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Sell the cage and buy one that can support the animal you want.



Good idea,but then the buyer who will more than likely be local,will have the same problem as he is. So it may not be easy to sell. 

You have any pictures of the cage?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 16, 2012)

If not then just build a cage.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 17, 2012)

That's the thing, right now I have no bigger space than exactly what that cage is until I move into a bigger apartment in the next year or so. I came across the cage and thought it was a great deal so even if I can't use it for it's own animal I can scrap it and use the front large piece of glass as a front on my new tegu cage being built. I figured for such a great deal and nice cage, I'd rather find a different piece of glass front for the tegu cage if I can and since I've been wanting a medium sized arboreal lizard (and have looked at and know of SO many, but can't really find one I like a lot even that doesn't fit in the cage besides tree monitors. I was just seeing if I could work something out with what I had given the nice opportunity with getting that cage. If I need to build a larger cage I'd just have to not get that animal till I had room, but right now I can't think of a nice arboreal (besides maybe prehensile tailed skinks, which are hard to find) that would be one I could hold and not too tiny. I wouldn't try to cram an animal in this cage and I've never tried to do this "what animal can i put here" type idea before, but I thought coming across that and since I've been thinking of getting one I wanted to see if there were any possibilities. It's not like I'd get anything that fits obviously or get something just for looks or something I can't properly care for for whatever reason either. As it's looking I may just scrap the cage, which is kinda sad, but at least a part will be used for something. :/


----------



## james.w (Apr 17, 2012)

How do you plan on keeping a tegu, if you can't keep a Tokay?


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 17, 2012)

james.w said:


> How do you plan on keeping a tegu, if you can't keep a Tokay?



You are misunderstanding. I have PLENTY of room for the tegu, I have room for a few Tokays as well, but they are mean. I have a house filled with tons of animals, I don't have extra room for a bigger cage at the moment than this one I came across, and I was originally just going to use it as scraps and take the glass pieces for the tegu cage front. This was just an idea of a possibility of getting a small/medium sized arboreal lizard that I have been wanting to come across that I like while I have an entire cage setup already. I have the room for the cage I have, I could seriously move stuff around and make different setups or stack if I wanted more room THAT BADLY, but apparently people don't understand where I'm coming from. :-/


james.w said:


> How do you plan on keeping a tegu, if you can't keep a Tokay?



Wait I just realized, if you mean "can't keep" due to my saying they are known for being aggressive and wanting to bite and being SO stressed out by handling that it could kill them. I don't think this is the same with tegu's, I'm pretty sure they aren't so stressed out by handling that it can make them sick and die anywhere as easily as what they are talking about with tokays. Most people say they shouldn't be handled that I've heard from at least. Even people who say they've had their tokays a while and they can be handled, they still just bite randomly basically every time you hold them out of nowhere. Like I said, this is just what I've heard from people who have them and what I've read, so if I am wrong about how they are basically just for leaving alone and looking at (as I have heard at least) then please let me know. I don't want to get the wrong idea. Handling aggression while taming and being able to have tegus out everyday is a totally different thing. I've worked with other reptiles taming them before, also worked with wild bird rehabilitation, and in a bird store raising and caring for different birds/parrots. large parrots that were abused / untamed that can seriously hurt if they bite you and ive gotten a chunk taken out of me from an angry macaw. their bite is 700 pounds per square inch of pressure. they can definitely be dangerous. I've also done what 3 zoologists i met said they were extremely surprised and never once all over the country seen a kinkajou that was actually tame like mine, especially being an adult male. They said every other one has been so vicious it was ready to attack anyone that they even saw. Kinkajous can do some major damage with their long fang-like teeth and very sharp, long nails for living in the trees. They are very teritorial, can be food aggressive, or just attack people for any reason, so I think I will be okay taming a tegu.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 17, 2012)

No what he was saying is that you have no room for a large tank... If you can't fit anything longer than 28 inches long then how will you fit a 6-8 foot tank?


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 17, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> No what he was saying is that you have no room for a large tank... If you can't fit anything longer than 28 inches long then how will you fit a 6-8 foot tank?



There are 2 walls in this room in question. 1 wall is set aside for the tegu cage. The other wall has this cage in question against it already. These two spaces are now taken, I have no more large spaces. Understand what I mean?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes I wasn't the one who questioned it, I just helped you understand the question as I understood it.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 17, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Yes I wasn't the one who questioned it, I just helped you understand the question as I understood it.



Sorry lol, I was directing that to other person, but thank yous. :]


----------

